# First trial!



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I just entered Gracie in her first trial. It’s at the end of March. She will be 15 months then. My trainer says she’s ready...oh boy, here we go!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Go Gracie, go.

Are you doing the AKC ACT with her?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Go Gracie, go.
> 
> Are you doing the AKC ACT with her?


I haven’t yet as it hasn’t been offered here at a time when I could go. I would like to do it with her though. This is a CPE trial, so a little more forgiving venue, and it’s at the facility where we train. If all goes well, I will move her to AKC too, as I really do want to get more involved with her. We’ll see what happens at the end of March!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a great plan. Just remember to breathe.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Ah yes, breathing, it does help! That’s a good reminder because I’m in a whole different place with Gracie than with the other two.

With the two older two it was “let’s just try a fun agility course to see if they like it”- I had no plans of competing, or even taking multiple classes, but we loved it.

With Gracie it was “let me buy a poodle to compete with in agility” and I’ve been very focused with her. I may need reminders to chill a little as I can be a very driven person at times when I have a goal in mind!

But if tomorrow she couldn’t do agility for some reason, she’d still be my beloved Gracie!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Good luck! I can't wait til Misha and I can start competing! Until then he just has to watch and look jealous. I know people say to just set your expectations low for their first trials, and make sure that your only goal is for them to have fun and make progress even if it's baby steps. But the nerves would get to me too.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, as much as you say it’s just for fun, it does hit the nerves a bit! Keep us posted on Misha’s Progress.


----------

